# Postmates worth it?



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Would Postmates be worth it Orlando? What is a normal order?


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Im in Miami and i used to do postmates altogether with UberEats, one at the time but both always open, here Pm is good for tips better than UE the only complaint that i have is because you have to pay sometime for the order when you arrive (with the credit card provided), restaurant wait until you arrive to start preparing the order and you DONT get pay for that waiting time!!! So what i was doing was when i see the order and i see i gotta pay for it i just canceled wait five min they put you out and return but normally in that time im with UE


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

chamomiami said:


> Im in Miami and i used to do postmates altogether with UberEats, one at the time but both always open, here Pm is good for tips better than UE the only complaint that i have is because you have to pay sometime for the order when you arrive (with the credit card provided), restaurant wait until you arrive to start preparing the order and you DONT get pay for that waiting time!!! So what i was doing was when i see the order and i see i gotta pay for it i just canceled wait five min they put you out and return but normally in that time im with UE


We get paid to wait around at postmates. Only about ten cents a minute though


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

I gotta say in my area delivery tipping for PM blows UE outta the water. Especially if you're picking up specialty stuff from the high end retailers. PM seems to attract a different type of customer.


----------



## Lindamiami (Feb 8, 2018)

I completed 4 trips on PM on Sunday .. I had to pay for two of them and the other two were pick ups .. the ones I had place the order and pay took about 30 to 40 min each my pay out for each order was $4 each trip !! No tip!!!!! Did 4 trips for $17.00 oh and paid 70 cent for parking .


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

I mostly stay in Broward area and Postmates sucks compared to UberEats. I don't see the extra tips that people have talked about. I get tipped just as much or better on UberEats. And, the pay is a lot better with Eats. The pay will piss you off on Postmates if you are used to Uber. It's really bad. 

I do notice they have a $15/hour guaranteed this weekend...I keep getting notifications. But, I don't really see that the hourly is explained anywhere. Sometimes I have a hard time believing any of Postmates' promos after they cut off last one I attempted 3 days early.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Postmates is poop. Try some and see!


----------

